# Connecting A Vfd (huanyang Hy02d223b) To A Tb6560 3 Axis Driver Blue Boards



## dooshare (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this site. I am looking all over the web but cannot get any assistance and sure someone had this issue before. I am building a CNC and running into a problem. The CNC run good but want to connect my Huanyang HY02D223B to the TB6560 3 axis blue controller board. The controller board has 3 connectors.


how do i connect this to the VFD connector  panel. And how to set up with Mach3



This is the 3 pin outs on the Controller board




I am sure new builders will run into the same problems.

Bellow is photos of my CNC Build:


----------



## countryguy (Jun 30, 2016)

welll... from the standpoint of the HY device- Mine has RS485 Comms which I'm told the newer units do not have/offer any longer.   I believe you can send commands via that communications path?  (someone here will know as I use Centroid).   On the device connectors you have the option of the following analog controls (from the older manuals anyway): External Voltage 0-5V，0-10V，4-20mA，0-20mA.    This means, for example, my Centroid controller sets the speed via a 0-10V DAC.   Thus I setup the VFD to this mode of analog control.   For Mach 3:  I saw this post:  https://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php?topic=14182.0

Others here probably have some info specific to Mach3.  I am looking forward to seeing this done!  Hope you'll keep posting your progress. 
tx CG


----------



## countryguy (Jun 30, 2016)

Try this one too:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/spindles-vfd/205962-cnc-posts.html


----------



## dooshare (Jun 30, 2016)

countryguy said:


> welll... from the standpoint of the HY device- Mine has RS485 Comms which I'm told the newer units do not have/offer any longer.   I believe you can send commands via that communications path?  (someone here will know as I use Centroid).   On the device connectors you have the option of the following analog controls (from the older manuals anyway): External Voltage 0-5V，0-10V，4-20mA，0-20mA.    This means, for example, my Centroid controller sets the speed via a 0-10V DAC.   Thus I setup the VFD to this mode of analog control.   For Mach 3:  I saw this post:  https://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php?topic=14182.0
> 
> Others here probably have some info specific to Mach3.  I am looking forward to seeing this done!  Hope you'll keep posting your progress.
> tx CG


Yes i will For sure i am not the only one that has this combination. I tried on other forums but with no luck. That is why my lock on is Dooshare as i believe we can learn a lot from each other and also support and taking everyone to a higher level.


----------



## petcnc (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sorry I cannot help on that but I would like to draw your attention on severe issues with the TB6560 board you use.
Have a look here on some simple mods you can make to keep it alive for long time.

Petros


----------

